# HK Relocation Advice



## HKwannabe (Mar 3, 2012)

HI All,

I am looking into the possibility of moving to Hong Kong with a potential employer and as they have never relocated anyone out there before from the UK. I am curious to know what I should be asking for as part of a relocation package.

I would love to move over there, I am a single guy and have a house here with a mortgage, I want your opinion on what to push for as the last thing I want to be doing is paying for a house here and rent on a property there.

I look forward to hearing from you all
HK Wannabe


----------



## HKwannabe (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump

Can anyone help ?


----------



## AndrewC (Mar 14, 2012)

*Really Depends*

Hey,

It really depends on what your employer does and how much they will pay you.

If it's a lot (of money), then ask for home allowance & travel allowance. Depending on where your work place is & where you rent your flat, it can get quite expensive. 

You said that your employer hasn't had any experience in bringing someone over from the UK, does that mean they have never done it from any country at all?

Once you have an idea on what your home allowance is, you can begin to look for something in your price range and nearness to your work.

Hope that helps,


----------



## cooltech (Apr 15, 2012)

good luck with the search


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Make sure the relocation deal covers both UK to HK and HK to UK.


----------



## DuoL (Mar 22, 2012)

make sure yr housing allowance is enough for u to play yr rent in HK. HK does not have many places suitable for ppl form outside to live, it's true.


----------



## Mtrliving (Jun 21, 2012)

Hong Kong Flats near the city or on top of the MTR (tube) are generally more expensive, but it is very practical as you would not want to drive in this city. Depending on the size, the age and the amenities, the price range can vary a lot. If you are willing to live in a hole in the wall, you can get a walk-up apartment in a very busy city core on kowloon side for several thousand hk$. But you would not last very long as you will wonder why you made the move to live in slump like conditions. I have a flat which I am letting for $22,000/month. You can check it out as a reference of the size and location. Generally, the quality is not as nice for other flats and you only get the basics. H t t p s : / / s i t e s . G o o g l e . C o m / s i t e / m t r r e n t a l /
Remember to remove the spaces in between the characters.


----------

